# My new rabbit tattoo



## Myia09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally all healed! It is above my wrist..

In dedication to all the rescue bunnies!


----------



## BethM (Aug 21, 2010)

Very nice!! I've been thinking about getting a rabbit tattoo, as well. I have a big dragonfly on my back, but I am thinking about a small rabbit sort of thing on the back of my neck.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 22, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Finally all healed! It is above my wrist..
> 
> In dedication to all the rescue bunnies!


Very attractive;I really like it.


----------



## HerbyBear (Aug 22, 2010)

I totally love that tattoo! Seriously


----------



## cheryl (Aug 22, 2010)

I love it Myia!..


----------



## pamnock (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Anaira (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, I like! I like a lot.


----------



## butsy (Aug 22, 2010)

ilove itttt


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 23, 2010)

Lovely tattoo... nice and simple!


----------



## Myia09 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 25, 2010)

cute and lovely!


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 25, 2010)

ooo how did I miss this? It turned out beautiful!


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2010)

I like your tat. I get alot of compliments on my bunny tat.


----------

